# Wrong Progynova dosage!



## Bungles79 (Sep 17, 2012)

I feel like an absolute idiot, I should have been taking 3 x 2mg since 25th feb increasing to 4  on 2nd March but I've only been taking 1!! My scan is due on Friday and now I'm worried I've mucked everything up for ET next week and both DH and myself have booked holiday for it next week.

I'm going to call the clinic this morning but anyone got experience of this? I'm so upset! 😓


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

No experience in afraid but I hope it works out for you. 

Typically they over prescribe on standard protocols to get a response out of the most women and not everyone wil require 6mg to develop their lining so fingers crossed that you don't.

You know there is a risk of your lining being too thin but it's simply too late now and it might have been too thin anyway!

It'll be what it's going to be xx


----------



## Bungles79 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, spoke to the clinic and just have to see what happens at the scan on Friday! x


----------



## Spring chicken (Jan 22, 2015)

I have made the same mistake as you. Was totally crushed and couldn't understand how I had done it. 

I increased the dossage right away (on instructions from the clinic), went for my scan, and everything was ok by the day of the scan.

Good luck!


----------



## Bungles79 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ahh, thanks Spring Chicken! I just feel so silly, I think it's because I was taking the pill for so long this time and they are the same kind of packet! Fingers crossed for Friday x


----------

